# my zebras



## cameldairy (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, here are some photos of some of my zebras.


----------



## cameldairy (Aug 31, 2011)

this years filly


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

They are beautiful! I just love zebras.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They are so pretty! Are they tame? Thanks for the pics, you sure have some interesting pets!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable.....  :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Gorgeous!  I've always wanted a zebra...maybe someday. onder:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are gorgeous! I have always heard that they are aggressive, would love to hear about how yours are. 

Jan


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

I WANT ALL YOUR AMIDALS!!  :drool:  

They're SOOOOOOOOO Awesome!! :hi5:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

PRETTY! Are they nice? I've heard that zebras can be moody. Not sure if that's just a rumor though? :shrug:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

OMG I LOOOOVE ZEBRAS!!! Yours are gorgeous! 

There is a safari in Pine Mountain Ga I have been to that has zebras and giraffes and such that you can pet...this is where I was able to pet my first zebra. It was amazing!


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I want one too!!!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Zebras !!!!!?? super cool! and so pretty! can you ride them? can they pull things? are they tame?
and I have that book!
M.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

can you ride zebras? are they easier to keep than horses?Do they need a friend or can they be alone?Do they eat less than horses?How mutch does one zebrah cost?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

This is so cool! Wish I had Zebras . . .

Since you have camels and Zebras, maybe you know if its possible to privately own giraffes? lol I love giraffes almost as much as I love goats.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

If you only have Zebras for the stripes and awesome looks.... Thats a good enough reason. They are beautiful and amazing with their stripes. I love looking at them. I am sure they are very fun to photograph too.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

goatfarmergirl-I'm gonna answer some of your questions. xD

Can you ride Zebras?
Yes, remember that movie 'Racing Stripes'? There are also videos of some people training zebras to ride. They are also great jumpers. They are just much more stubborn then a horse, a lot like a mule. They need love and leadership like a horse, but also a commanding tone with a firm, yet gentle hand when training.

Are they easier to keep then horses?
No. Being from Africa, they are much more proned to illnesses in our much colder in the winter climate. I knew someone who had a zebra and she unfortunatley died from pneumonia over the winter. 

Do they need a friend?
Zebra, horses as well, are herd animals. Goats too. One goat is a lonely goat, so is one horse, one zebra.

Do they eat less than horses?
That can be determined by what size horse you have had. My 14.2hh mare eats a bale of hay a day. And about a half pound of oats. I don't know what one would feed a zebra, but their digestive system is a lot like a horse, an enlarged cecum. They eat a lot of forage out in the wild. But being in a domesticated setting ,they probably need some supplements to obtain good health.

How much does one zebra cost?
Now I have no idea, but I'd say in the thousands? :shrug:


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

oh, my said i could get a horse as long as its not too expensive. and i was wondering if zebras would be easier than horses ,if they were cheap and easier than horses my mom would let me get one.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Stick with a horse. Zebra's are wild animals and very expensive. They can be trained but it is much easier to just get a horse.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Horses are going to be waaaay easier, zebras are not for inexperienced equine people.

As for price, I'd 'guess' they average somewhere around $5000, but there is a weanling on craigslist for $4000, a yearling for $2900, and a zedonk (yearling?) for $1800. And 3 standard donkeys exposed to a zebra for $300 each (or $250 each if you take all 3).


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow! Now that would be an interesting thing to see in a field. Beautiful! Do you have to have some sort of certificate to own them?


----------



## chrisbc33 (Jun 2, 2011)

WOW, gorgeous zebras!!! My cousins own sand breeds them. He lives kind of far away but I went to his place not too long ago........I was amazed as the zebras were MUCH larger than I thought they would be!!! I was thinking pony size but his were HORSE size. They were just AWESOME to see in person!!!


----------

